#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  God possession

## roshan

Hi Guys! Some times you might have seen people possessed by Gods. It is even done in some parts of Asia & Africa today. Some believe possession is purely spiritual and a deal with higher self. But Psychology concludes that Possession is nothing but a psychological disorder and even it is linked with depression. 
So, i like to know your own view.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Guys! Some times you might have seen people possessed by Gods. It is even done in some parts of Asia & Africa today. Some believe possession is purely spiritual and a deal with higher self. But Psychology concludes that Possession is nothing but a psychological disorder and even it is linked with depression. 
> So, i like to know your own view.


It's depends on people's perspectives. Some people belive in God possession and treat it as a spiritual and holy thing. In my point of I treat as a psychological behavior than spiritual thing.

----------


## roshan

Thanks Bhavya. Any others like to share yours?

----------

